# Avatar 2: The Way of Water mit gewaltiger Laufzeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avatar 2: The Way of Water mit gewaltiger Laufzeit*

					Die Laufzeit von James Camerons Avatar 2 ist beinahe so episch wie die von Titanic: Über drei Stunden müssen sich Kinobesucher Zeit nehmen, um das Sequel zu dem erfolgreichsten Film aller Zeiten in voller Länge ansehen zu können.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: The Way of Water mit gewaltiger Laufzeit*


----------



## ric84 (8. November 2022)

Ich finds klasse. Grad bei Filmen die einen auch wirklich fesseln, fällt das nicht auf. Was aber hart nervt, dass mittlerweile öfters bei solch "ultralangen" Filmen eine Pause eingelegt wird, weil Mimimis aufs Töpfchen müssen. Fehlt nur noch dass Werbung gezeigt wird.


----------



## czk666 (8. November 2022)

Was ist denn aus 3d ohne Brille geworden?


----------



## Mutzchen (8. November 2022)

3D ist out. War auch anstregend auf Zeit und viel zu teuer am ende


----------



## Zsinj (8. November 2022)

Hat auch nur 13 Jahre gedauert... Ich glaube es erst wenn er dann auch läuft 


Mutzchen schrieb:


> 3D ist out. War auch anstregend auf Zeit und viel zu teuer am ende


Definitiv. Für Kinos vor allem eine Gelegenheit den Preis hochzuschrauben.  


ric84 schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse. Grad bei Filmen die einen auch wirklich fesseln, fällt das nicht auf. Was aber hart nervt, dass mittlerweile öfters bei solch "ultralangen" Filmen eine Pause eingelegt wird, weil Mimimis aufs Töpfchen müssen. Fehlt nur noch dass Werbung gezeigt wird.


Kann man natürlich nochmal Popcorn und co verkaufen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. November 2022)

Schön, ein langer Film schadet nie  
Ob der Film wieder so erfolgreich wird, hmm, ich habe meine zweifel, ich befürchte das es wieder dieselbe Geschichte sein wird wie im ersten Film, nur anderer Ort und andere Leute.
Ich liebe den ersten Teil, darum werde ich ihn mir auch sicher ansehen, aber ich habe das Gefühl das ich meine Erwartungen herunter schrauben sollte, um nicht allzu sehr enttäuscht zu werden.



ric84 schrieb:


> Was aber hart nervt, dass mittlerweile öfters bei solch "ultralangen" Filmen eine Pause eingelegt wird, weil Mimimis aufs Töpfchen müssen.


Mehr als drei Stunden sitzen wird mit der Zeit nerivig, man muss irgendwann auch mal aufstehen uns sich strecken, sich etwas bewegen. Man muss den Leuten Gelegenheit geben für sie wichtiges zu erledigen, sie haben vielleicht durst oder wollen telefonieren um sich zu informieren wie es den Kindern zu hause geht. Nicht jeder ist 20Jahre alt, kann den halben Tag regungslos ohne sorgen sitzen. Ich höre es immer wieder das Leute diese pausen genießen, sie sogar in Kritiken verlangen, ab einem gewissen alter ist dies sogar Luxus auf den man wartet. Ich komme langsam in ein alter wo ich diese Personen verstehen kann, ich bin davon zwar nicht betroffen, ich halte das schon aus, aber eine kleine pause bei einem langen Film nehme ich nicht als was schlechtes wahr.


----------



## Frontline25 (8. November 2022)

Mutzchen schrieb:


> 3D ist out. War auch anstregend auf Zeit und viel zu teuer am ende


Ich hoffe nicht. In VR sind 3D filme verdammt gut. Von der Qualität her kann da eig. nichts mithalten. Nur die Audio Qualität kann halt im Kino besser sein. 
Es wäre also gut wenn weiterhin in 2D und 3D gearbeitet wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. November 2022)

Vielleicht warte ich auch bis man ihn kaufen kann, ins Kino zu fahren ist für mich anstrengend, vor allem die dreiviertel Stunde anfahrt, ich war schon drei Jahr nicht mehr im Kino, auch will ich nicht riskieren von den Coronaleugnern infiziert zu werden - obwohl ich vier mal geimpft bin.
Auf 3D habe ich auch keine Lust, ich mag den Schrott nicht, bei uns gab es damals nicht so viel Auswahl, wenn ein Film 3D nutzt wird die Version bevorzugt gezeigt, die 2D wurde damals leider weniger gezeigt und in Zeiten wo man sich verarscht vorkam, entweder Nachmittags oder spät Abends bzw Nachts.
Nachtrag,@unter mir:
Genau deswegen habe ich es ja geschrieben, weil ich mich nicht anstecken will. Geimpfte Personen haben keine so große Virenanzahl im Körper wenn sie infiziert sind, sie können es also nicht so leicht weitergeben, dass ist das was mich an den Evolutionsbremsern stört. Informiere dich etwas mehr, gehe aus deiner Blase heraus, höre auf echte Experten und nicht auf hirnverbrannte Verschwörungsidioten.


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Vielleicht warte ich auch bis man ihn kaufen kann, ins Kino zu fahren ist für mich anstrengend, vor allem die dreiviertel Stunde anfahrt, ich war schon drei Jahr nicht mehr im Kino, auch will ich nicht riskieren von den Coronaleugnern infiziert zu werden - obwohl ich vier mal geimpft bin.


Pssst, du steckst dich mit deiner Impfung genau so leicht an wie ohne Impfung. Nur der Verlauf "sollte" dann schwächer ausfallen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.^^

Für Avatar 2 würde ich auch evtl mal wieder ins Kino gehen. Mach ich eh ganz selten. Zuletzt müsste bei Avengers Endgame gewesen sein.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Pssst, du steckst dich mit deiner Impfung genau so leicht an wie ohne Impfung.


äh nein, das ist so pauschal überhaupt nicht richtig.
Und außerdem: geimpfte die das Virus doch "aufsammeln" entwickeln eine geringere Virenlast, das heißt sie sind in Folge dessen auch weniger ansteckend. Der Hauptvorteil für die meisten bei der geringeren Virenlast ist aber:


Rizzard schrieb:


> Nur der Verlauf "sollte" dann schwächer ausfallen.


genau. Auch das ist zwar wieder nicht pauschal richtig, statistisch gesehen aber schon (vorausgesetzt man hat die richtige Impfung 


Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.^^


stimmt, ich konnte es trotzdem nicht unkommentiert lassen. Sorry ^^


Rizzard schrieb:


> Für Avatar 2 würde ich auch evtl mal wieder ins Kino gehen. Mach ich eh ganz selten. Zuletzt müsste bei Avengers Endgame gewesen sein.


Geht mir ebenso, aber ich geh sowieso nur für gigantische Filme.
Bei mir wars "Dune", davor wohl Nolans letzter Film, der leider so enttäuschend war, dass ich sogar den Titel vergessen hab ^^.
Aber Blade Runner, Interstellar und Co im Kino zu sehen war schon cool. 

Wofür ich nochmal ins Kino gehen würde ist, wenn man zum 25. Jährigen Jubiläum "Lord of the Rings" nochmal bringt.


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Geht mir ebenso, aber ich geh sowieso nur für gigantische Filme.
> Bei mir wars "Dune", davor wohl Nolans letzter Film, der leider so enttäuschend war, dass ich sogar den Titel vergessen hab ^^.
> Aber Blade Runner, Interstellar und Co im Kino zu sehen war schon cool.
> 
> Wofür ich nochmal ins Kino gehen würde ist, wenn man zum 25. Jährigen Jubiläum "Lord of the Rings" nochmal bringt.


Dune hätte ich jetzt im Nachhinein sehr gerne im Kino gesehen. Der Film ist visuell und vorallem soundtechnisch echt ein Brett. Hab ihn zuhause als 4K-BD (leider passt da die Tonabmischung bei mir irgendwie nicht so).
Auch Top Gun: Maverick wäre im Kino sicherlich ein Highlight gewesen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. November 2022)

Ich freu mich drauf. Avatar ist bis heute der einzige Film, bei dem 3D wirklich einen Mehrwert geliefert hat.
Schön im IMAX mit Shutterbrille - ein Fest für die Augen.


----------



## elpsychodiablo (8. November 2022)

Nachdem die letzten Jahre nur Dünnschiss aus Hollywood kam, für Explosion-Hinterwäldler die an Suizid denken wenn ein Film Handlung hat, ist ein James Cameron Film eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dune hätte ich jetzt im Nachhinein sehr gerne im Kino gesehen. Der Film ist visuell und vorallem soundtechnisch echt ein Brett. Hab ihn zuhause als 4K-BD (leider passt da die Tonabmischung bei mir irgendwie nicht so).
> Auch Top Gun: Maverick wäre im Kino sicherlich ein Highlight gewesen.


Dune war wirklich bombastisch im Kino. Die hatten richtig aufgedreht, der Boden hat vibriert und wir waren anschließend schwerhörig, aber das war es wert.

Es kommt ja zum Glück noch ein Teil.


----------



## Stilgar57 (8. November 2022)

ric84 schrieb:


> Ich finds klasse. Grad bei Filmen die einen auch wirklich fesseln, fällt das nicht auf. Was aber hart nervt, dass mittlerweile öfters bei solch "ultralangen" Filmen eine Pause eingelegt wird, weil Mimimis aufs Töpfchen müssen. Fehlt nur noch dass Werbung gezeigt wird.


Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Eisverkäufe im Kino.

Erst kam die lange Werbung dann ging Licht wieder halb an und eine arme Seele kam und fragte : will jemand Eis ?

Entweder antwortete keiner oder einer der genau in der Mitte sass


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. November 2022)

Stilgar57 schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Eisverkäufe im Kino.
> 
> Erst kam die lange Werbung dann ging Licht wieder halb an und eine arme Seele kam und fragte : will jemand Eis ?
> 
> Entweder antwortete keiner oder einer der genau in der Mitte sass


Wir hatten damals sogar noch zusätzlich einen Bretzelmann!


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dune hätte ich jetzt im Nachhinein sehr gerne im Kino gesehen. Der Film ist visuell und vorallem soundtechnisch echt ein Brett. Hab ihn zuhause als 4K-BD (leider passt da die Tonabmischung bei mir irgendwie nicht so).
> Auch Top Gun: Maverick wäre im Kino sicherlich ein Highlight gewesen.


ah stimmt, Top Gun war mein letzter Film. Das war unterhaltsam, fürs Kino gemacht, aber dennoch kein Film den msn unbedingt im Kino gesehen haben MUSS


----------



## Rizzard (8. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Dune war wirklich bombastisch im Kino. Die hatten richtig aufgedreht, der Boden hat vibriert und wir waren anschließend schwerhörig, aber das war es wert.
> 
> Es kommt ja zum Glück noch ein Teil.


Teil 2 werde ich dann definitiv im Kino anschauen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (8. November 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> ...auch will ich nicht riskieren von den Coronaleugnern infiziert zu werden - obwohl ich vier mal geimpft bin.


Na das sind ja düstere Aussichten, mein Beileid. Der Tod lauert überall, auch zu Hause 
Ich freue mich auf den Film und werde ihn mir auch im Kino ansehen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. November 2022)

Was, nur 250 Millionen $...klingt echt wenig für so einen Film.


----------



## Cobar (8. November 2022)

Ist mir deutlich zu lang, um sowas im Kino anzuschauen.
Inzwischen schaue ich Filme, die weit über zwei Stunden gehen, einfach nicht mehr, wenn ich sie nicht unbedingt sehen muss. So verpasse ich zwar etwas, aber oftmals sind solche überlangen Filme einfach zu sehr gestreckt und füllen die zusätzliche Zeit nicht mit Story. Selbst Avatar 1 hatte eine Story, die man in 2 Minuten zusammenfassen könnte, also da war auch nichts mit komplexer Story oder so. 

Eigentlich ging es nur um die Schauwerte, wenn man die toll animierten Umgebungen gesehen hat und das als einer der ersten Filme, die 3D in Kinos (im Nachhinein leider) richtig groß gemacht haben, denn danach kam die große 3D-Welle, in der dann fast alles nachträglich noch für 3D gerendert wurde, um den Zuschauern nochmal 3 Euro mehr abknöpfen zu können. Es gab so viele Filme, die ich gerne gesehen hätte, die aber zumindest hier nur in 3D liefen und für mich somit direkt raus waren. Dazu noch diese unbequemen schweren Brillen...

Ich denke, Avatar 2 werde ich mir auch erst ansehen, wenn der mal irgendwo in den 0,99€ Angeboten auf Prime drin ist oder ähnliches.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2022)

Stilgar57 schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Eisverkäufe im Kino.
> 
> Erst kam die lange Werbung dann ging Licht wieder halb an und eine arme Seele kam und fragte : will jemand Eis ?
> 
> Entweder antwortete keiner oder einer der genau in der Mitte sass


Ich hab mal erlebt dass die Leute nach einer elend langen Werbevorschau so angepisst waren dass sie den danach eintreffenden Eisverkäufer brutal verschrien haben ee soll zusehen dasser Land gewinnt und den Schei* Film endlich anmachen 

Zum Thema 3D: ich bin froh dass der Hype vorbei ist. In den Zeiten war es manchmal schwierig einen Film den man sehen wollte irgendwo als 2D Version angeboten zu bekommen. Ich finde dieses Kino 3D persönlich absolut furchtbar.


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. November 2022)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Vielleicht warte ich auch bis man ihn kaufen kann, ins Kino zu fahren ist für mich anstrengend, vor allem die dreiviertel Stunde anfahrt, ich war schon drei Jahr nicht mehr im Kino, *auch will ich nicht riskieren von den Coronaleugnern infiziert zu werden - obwohl ich vier mal geimpft bin.*


Ich hoffe, dass war Sarkastisch gemeint... wenn nicht, dann gute Nacht..


----------



## Titanultra (8. November 2022)

Eigentlich kein Problem, aber diese schrecklichen Leute die dann x-mal aufs  Klo rennen, stört total.


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2022)

Titanultra schrieb:


> Eigentlich kein Problem, aber diese schrecklichen Leute die dann x-mal aufs  Klo rennen, stört total.


Wieso? Auch wenn du vielleicht ein guter Kerl bist: Du musst sie nicht jedesmal begleiten


----------



## Titanultra (8. November 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wieso? Auch wenn du virlleicht ein guter Kerl bist: Du musst sie nicht jedesmal begleiten


Weil es die Ruhe stört. Dieses ganze Rumgelaufe, son Kino ist doch keine Fußgängerzone.


----------



## MightySH33p (8. November 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Kino 3D persönlich absolut furchtbar.


Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welcher Film das war, aber einmal war ich richtig baff wie gut das 3D umgesetzt wurde.
Aber bei allen anderen fand ich es unnötig oder anstrengend, weil es einfach schlecht war.

An sich finde ich lange Filme zum Großteil wesentlich besser als diese flachen Filme die sich bemühen müssen auf Fernsehfilmlänge von 90 Minuten zu kommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. November 2022)

MightySH33p schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welcher Film das war, aber einmal war ich richtig baff wie gut das 3D umgesetzt wurde.
> Aber bei allen anderen fand ich es unnötig oder anstrengend, weil es einfach schlecht war.


Mir gehts da weniger um die Güte der Umsetzung, ich mag das aus persönlicher Präferenz heraus generell nicht.


----------



## Major_Fletcher (8. November 2022)

Sehr schön. Ich freue mich schon unheimlich auf die Fortsetzungen. Das mit der Laufzeit passt auch wunderbar. Auch Teil 1 habe ich mir nun bereits etliche Mal in der "Extended-Fan-Edition" mit ca 3h Laufzeit angesehen und halte diese auch für die wesentlich bessere Version des Films, einfach weil sie noch viel tiefere Einblicke erlaubt. 

Dass die Story generell jetzt keinen Oscar abräumt ist schon klar. Mir geht es bei Avatar viel mehr um die Art & Weise wie erzählt wird und eben die Visuals sowie die Atmosphäre. Was war ich damals geflashed im Kino, obwohl ich mit 3D nur selten etwas anfangen kann. So ein Erlebnis hätte ich gerne wieder.  O.O


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2022)

Titanultra schrieb:


> Weil es die Ruhe stört. Dieses ganze Rumgelaufe, son Kino ist doch keine Fußgängerzone.


Mensch, Leute haben halt bedürfnisse. Wenn dich das stört such dir eine Vorstellung raus wo kaum wer hingeht.


----------



## Bandicoot (8. November 2022)

Stattliche Laufzeit, wenn der Film interessant ist, merkt man die Laufzeit nicht, Sitzefleisch braucht man trotzdem bei der Länge!


----------



## Herb_G (8. November 2022)

Hmm. Die beste Renzension zu Teil 1 an die ich zu erinnern vermeine lautete so ähnlich wie "Die Amis sind auch in der Zukunft außenpolitisch schießwütige Idioten".  Mal kucken, was für ein Bild Teil 2 malt.


----------



## keldana (9. November 2022)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Es kommt ja zum Glück noch ein Teil.



Das ist so ... nicht ganz richtig.



> Bei den Internationalen Filmfestspiele von Venedig 2021 machte Regisseur Denis Villeneuve deutlich, dass er eine *Dune*-Trilogie plant.


----------

